# DO i need a new filter



## Ramseagle (Nov 24, 2010)

i have a 28 gallon tank with a carbon filter do i need another filter to start a salt water tank with fish only


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Carbon filter doesn't really say a lot. What brand is it, what model, how many gallons an hr does it pump? Is it an internal, hang on the back or canister filter? Usually a SW set up does not use the same type of filter as FW but with fish only it can be done with some filters.

Many salt water set ups use live rock for their filtration, a skimmer is also important in many set ups. Some people use a refrigerium with maco algae. You need to look into what others do and what would work for you.


----------

